# Tristania



## departuresong (Jul 16, 2010)

After a ridiculous number of line-up changes (only two members from the previous album _Illumination_ remain in the band), Tristania's latest album is coming out in August. It's going to be called _Rubicon_ and I'm still strangely optimistic about it, even though I probably shouldn't be.

A sample of the album's opener is now available. Still not sure how I feel about it. There are some other teasers on Youtube, too.

Teaser 1: "Year of the Rat"/"The Passing"
Teaser 2: "Protection"/"Magical Fix"


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 17, 2010)

This band really isn't what they used to be, right? I've only heard Ashes and Illumination, but I can't say I will check this out soon, unless it's for reviewing duty.


----------

